# Honey Ginger Ale



## busbee59 (Mar 3, 2008)

dont know anything,sounds good .I think i'll give it a whirl myself


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

A hundred seventy-six thousandths of a packet of yeast? How do you measure THAT ? 

The only suggestion I might make is to use ale yeast; it's less aggressive than the champagne strains and shuts off very reliably at fridge temps. But the wine yeasts usually do fine. 

Using plastic soda bottles if HIGHLY recommended for a couple reasons... 1) safety: when they grenade from yeast continuing to work (you took one out to bring to work and forgot it, or your kid needed the fridge space and put them in the utility room) it's messy and exciting but not permanently disfiguring, and 2) you can gauge the carbonation level from the rigidity of the bottle as you mention.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Listen to Ben, especially with that amount of fermentables in the yeast. Sfale-04 should work nicely for this recipe.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Mmmmm*

That sounds good! I gotta read this forum more often!

What about the ginger: is that grated or whole or? I'm at a loss for bottles as I don't drink much soda but Bens comments are well appreciated.  Thanks!


----------

